

Set Up Your Startup in Paris: Paris French Tech Ticket - orgiazzi
http://www.frenchtechticket.paris/

======
programLyrique
To sum up: a govenment incubator for foreigners with 12 500 € per 6 months per
person and various other benefits (mentoring...).

------
yellowapple
So soon after France's pro-surveillance legislation. Hmm...

